# TT surgery date



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

My TT is set for December 9th. Be glad to be done with this thyroid. 
It will seem like forever to get here but I am going to do some xmas shopping and get my house in order and do some cleaning!! Keeping busy will be good.
Thanks for the support here on these boards. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's a big step. Congratulations. And honestly, I suspect it will be here before you know it.


----------

